
Biomedical imaging at one-thousandth the cost - chmaynard
http://news.mit.edu/2015/biomedical-imaging-lower-cost-1123
======
knlje
The lack of actual biomedical imaging examples in the post reminds me of
another much hyped technique called Electron Impedance Tomography. It also
works in theory and even with simple experimental test cases but has not
spawned any concrete products due to hardships in clinical operation (magic
parameters, etc.)

------
Rubu
Full paper:
[https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica...](https://www.osapublishing.org/optica/abstract.cfm?uri=optica-2-11-965)

------
gloves
Cynical view - can we expect the manufacturer of the $100,000 machine to be
sponsoring (buying out) this research any time soon?

~~~
mikeyouse
I think that's needlessly conspiratorial, the more likely (cynical) outcome is
that the use case for scans dramatically rises now that they're so cheap, so
the net payment to the supplier doesn't really change.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Not to mention that it's entirely possible to be even more profitable if you
can offer equipment at different price points. A smart manufacturer will take
advantage of this.

